
How to use EC2 on-demand with Jenkins? - bosanche
https://www.atlantbh.com/using-ec2-on-demand-with-jenkins/
======
moondev
The correct term is spot instance. On-demand would be a normal instance
because it launches immediately but is more expensive.

